# Beginner: Looking for Live CFD Trading Accounts



## AbuMusa (26 January 2012)

Hi,
I am a beginner to the markets. Only looking at trading in CFD's.

I wanted to set up an account with IG Markets but they said i do not have any previous trading experience and would not allow me to open an account.

I was rather dissapointed to hear this as i have been learning about trading and practicing through the demo accounts and have enough confidence to start trading with real money.

I really like their platform with live indexing and easy to use, but as they wont let me set up an account i am looking for something where they will let me setup an account without previous trading experience and competitive percentages.

So basically I'm looking for setting up account/s with no previous experience and minimal deposit to start where the platforms have live indexing like IG Markets provide.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Starcraftmazter (30 January 2012)

There's a good reason they won't let you set it up if you have no prior trading experience....

But anyway, I don't recall them checking anything, wouldn't it just be a question at sign-up?


----------



## dillon (2 February 2012)

i use www.capitalcfds.com i cannot remember them insisting on dealing experience but it was a while since i opened


----------

